# i like eat his legs ;)



## leviatan (Aug 2, 2008)

This photos i made after i was catching insects in the meadows. This is an adult female _Ephestiasula pictipes_


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 2, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL boxer mantid!! :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought the species was boring but look at the colour on those arms!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 2, 2008)

i want a boxer sp


----------



## leviatan (Aug 2, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> i want a boxer sp


I have 2 ooth of this species at this moment. So in near future i will be able to change some of them  

with an ooth





















female





male on curtain (he is a helicoper!)


----------



## Meiji (Aug 2, 2008)

leviatan said:


> This photos i made after i was catching insects in the meadows...


Wow, you can catch those in Poland?


----------



## Meiji (Aug 2, 2008)

Meiji said:


> Wow, you can catch those in Poland?


Ooops...you weren't referring to the mantis. You were referring to its DINNER! Sorry for my error.


----------



## Christian (Aug 3, 2008)

By the way, that butterfly is protected. You should maybe check the red lists first before feeding everything to your mantids.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 3, 2008)

Man you should also work on your English - "i like eat his legs"? Conjugate the verb man!


----------

